# Graphics card under 16k



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair VX 450 (will upgrade to 650 or 750W Corsair)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 16k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920x1080 (may try downsampling from higher res for games like Dark Souls 2 etc)

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Asus P8Z68 V-Pro
Intel Core i5 2500k
8 GB GSkill RipjawsX 1600MHz RAM
MSI 560ti graphics card.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

Sapphire R9 270x 2GB -15000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

your full configuration including cpu and amount of ram?


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

^^
Asus P8Z68 V-Pro
Intel Core i5 2500k
8 GB GSkill RipjawsX 1600MHz RAM


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you can extend 1-1.5k more, you might get a gtx 760.

You need to get a higher watt psu too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2014)

a R9 270X is not a big upgrade over 560 ti..
Get a 280 or something similar from nvidia


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> If you can extend 1-1.5k more, you might get a gtx 760.
> 
> You need to get a higher watt psu too.



GTX 760 is not a worthy upgrade over 270X.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 26, 2014)

^Agreed. A 280 or 770 would be a more noticeable upgrade. But then again, for 1080p, a 270x would do.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> ^Agreed. A 280 or 770 would be a more noticeable upgrade. But then again, for 1080p, a 270x would do.



it doesn't........ i can't max every setting at 1080p........

- - - Updated - - -

for 18k msi gtx 760 gaming card was available here at golcha it ......

tis was around3 months back m sure the price would have dropped by now...........


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2014)

I will buy locally with some good discount.

How is this one ?
MSI AMD R9 280 Gaming 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com
or the costlier upgrade ?
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 280X 3 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

And one of these power supplies ?
Corsair CS650M 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
Corsair RM650 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
Corsair RM750 750 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 27, 2014)

Get these:

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 280X 3 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

Corsair CS650M 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Its enough.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

get 280x. you will get one as low as 22k. for the psu, choose rm series for their 5 year warranty compared to 3year of the cs series.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> GTX 760 is not a worthy upgrade over 270X.



depends on the games too. in some games 270x is closer. but in some other games 760 performs better for its price.
*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_760_Mini_ITX_Gaming/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2014)

R9 280X or a GTX 770 will be a worthy upgrade. Otherwise no reason.

Don't worry, Corsair VX450 will handle them. I have an inferior CX430 handling HD 6950 + A8-3870K. Just don't overclock.

*HARDOCP - Power and Temp - ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP Video Card Review* <-- see the system wattage with an i7-3770K @ 4.8 Ghz + R9 280X/GTX 770.

You're fine with VX450. Infact your GTX 560 Ti gulps the same or even more amount of power.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2014)

^^Thanks

Will go for R9 280X. Won't upgrade PSU for now.

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 280X 3 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2014)

Thinking of getting the same for my PC after a month or so


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 3, 2014)

R9 270X is a good enough but not a great upgrade for a 560 Ti. It is ~50% faster on average which means you will see a difference. I recommend the VTX3D and MSI brand cards for the R9 270X. XFX is good but I do not recommend this brand unless you do not intend to overclock, because XFX often modifies the PCB and puts in inferior quality VRM controllers and circuitry which not only consume more power but also remove the ability to adjust voltages for overclocking (thus limiting the potential). However, if these two things do not bother you, you can go for XFX as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2014)

dude, this is a month old post, op has most likely already purchased


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 4, 2014)

^Someone else might very well be looking at the thread with the exact same question, so why not


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2014)

AcceleratorX said:


> ^Someone else might very well be looking at the thread with the exact same question, so why not


Exactly.

If you have something to add to a thread, then the date doesn't matter.

Silly bumps are something else entirely.


----------

